
BFG Repo Cleaner now prints an anti-trump politcal message each time it is ran - abaga129
https://github.com/rtyley/bfg-repo-cleaner/pull/198#issuecomment-286301000
======
abaga129
Today I installed the latest version of bfg and was shocked and disappointed
to find an political message printed out to my console each time I ran the
tool. Looking through closed issues and pull requests, it isn't easy to see
that I'm not the only one that is irked by this change. I wanted to bring
attention to this because I feel that politics has no place in open source
software like this. Sure it the creator has the right to put this into his
software, but maybe if enough people voice distaste or dis-satisfaction, he
will remove the message.

~~~
kaburkett
the repo has 5,000 stars, this deserves 5,000 upvotes

